# Using BikesDirect Whipshot as donor bike?



## markmaxwell (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm thinking of building up a Lynskey GR270 and using the parts off a $1319 Motobecane Whipshot AL Force 11 to equip the Lynskey. It strikes me as an economical way to build the Lynskey with some nice parts and save some money. Anyone else do something similar?


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

markmaxwell said:


> I'm thinking of building up a Lynskey GR270 and using the parts off a $1319 Motobecane Whipshot AL Force 11 to equip the Lynskey. It strikes me as an economical way to build the Lynskey with some nice parts and save some money. Anyone else do something similar?


1. I've thought about it, but haven't tried it.

2. Given the close tolerances for flat mount disc brakes, I worry a little that something won't fit right.

3. Given the price of a Whipshot Ti, I'm not sure if it would be worth the hassle

I've got about 400 mile on a Whipshot Ti, and both riding it and looking at the welds closely, I'm not convinced the Linskey is a better frame. If you were talking about higher grade Ti, or a custom-built frame, that would be another story.

That's just my thinking. If you do it, please do post about your results.

I'm actually leaning toward just getting the Whipshot Al and riding the damn thing. I'm guessing it will only be about a pound heavier than the Ti bike, and riding 32 to 35 tires, I really don't think the ride quality will be all that different.


----------



## markmaxwell (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I was checking out the Whipshot Ti in December when they were on sale for $1940. When I went back to buy one a couple of weeks ago and the price had gone up to $2,299. Not a deal breaker but they were out of my size 58 cm. My other hesitation is the somewhat high bottom bracket, with a 65 mm drop. I'm also considering the Whipshot steel and the Planet X Tempest V3. While it has the Sram Force group the wheels and cockpit are lower end than BikesDirect. I've even thought of buying my son a Whipshot AL and trading out the wheels and cockpit with the Planet X. That would end up being 2 bikes for around $3400.


----------



## DocTodd (Feb 6, 2019)

Yesterday I ordered my frame and the whipshot for just this purpose. Price on the Motobecane went up to 1499, but still seems like a great value and I like the Lynskey geometry better than the Motobecane. Will put the frame, and my old Merlin, on eBay soon.


----------



## markmaxwell (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm excited to see your final build!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Doing that for better (for you) geometry makes sense. Better handling and features too.

But the fame doesn't matter nearly as much for gravel riding as far as ride quality goes because tires are bigger and softer so the frame isn't doing nearly as much as, say, a road bike with 100 psi and 25mm tires.

So I probably wouldn't bother unless there is something other than ride quality you think you can improve with the Lynskey.


----------

